# Holy SMOKY!



## snowkei (Dec 12, 2008)

hey all,
I did this smoky makeover today...

kinda dramatic, but I think it will be so hot when u go clubbing with this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





before





after



















what I use
[face & cheek] 
MUFE corrective make-up base #blue
MUFE face&body liquid makeup #20 & 34
MUFE liquid lift foundation #10
Chanel loose powder #30
MUFE loose powder #6
MAC blush #dame & peaches
MAC MSF #dark

[eye & brow]
UDPP
MAC f/l #blacktrack
MAC e/s #carbon. naked lunch. white wheat
Mary quant e/s #
MAC e/s #concrete
noname lashes 

[lip]
MAC l/s #freckle tone
MAC l/g #viva glam VI(SE)


----------



## ikielove (Dec 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 12, 2008)

That's fab!


----------



## greentwig (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow.........
Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

Love the final product.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 12, 2008)

amazing job!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 12, 2008)

WOAHHH... this is hot!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 12, 2008)

love it- you are amazing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow she looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love her blush and her eye makeup!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 12, 2008)

wow you always do such amazing transformations!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 12, 2008)

You did a fabulous job! I love it!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 12, 2008)

um wow thats HOT!!!


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic look! 

Her top is super cute too!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow fabulous makeover!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 12, 2008)

hotttt


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow - I love this so much.  Amazing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

You are gorgeous!! Love it !


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Dec 12, 2008)

Omg! I Love It!


----------



## Sushi. (Dec 12, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome look! very pretty ...how did you get your hair to be all cute and wavy like that?


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice and i love the falsies!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 12, 2008)

She looks amazing!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

amazing!! can you do my makeup?? lol


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 13, 2008)

u did an awesome job--i really like this a lot


----------



## ceci (Dec 13, 2008)

Hott!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 13, 2008)

What a transformation!  You did a great job!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Dec 13, 2008)

this is so hott!!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 13, 2008)

beautiful work!


----------



## ratmist (Dec 13, 2008)

HOT!  Fantastic job!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 13, 2008)

thats Hot.. what a transformation!!


----------



## User67 (Dec 13, 2008)

Flawless! I love it!


----------



## damsel (Dec 13, 2008)

she looks great. i love it!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic look!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 13, 2008)

Very hot! Luv smokey eye looks!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW!!! Love the makeover!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 13, 2008)

Hot look ! Make me over please x


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 13, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 13, 2008)

Freaking amazing. She looks so good! I bet it boosted her confidence 100x!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 13, 2008)

Great blending


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## JCBean (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## kellia (May 10, 2009)

*LOVE *it!!!


----------



## BBJay (May 10, 2009)

Definitely agree with everyone else. Smokin hot.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful job, she looks FIERCE.


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

What a transformation, you did a great job!


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

I love your looks, snowkei.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 10, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## fintia (May 10, 2009)

great


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## minshoo (Sep 10, 2010)

love this makeover!!! i want to try this


----------



## anacastaneda16 (Sep 17, 2010)

love it


----------



## mystery (Sep 18, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## alumeze (Sep 22, 2010)

whoa sexi! love the smokey eye b/c its not overdone and looks clean and classy but sexy


----------

